# economy int'l Versand



## Toastbrot0815 (10. Juni 2013)

Hi

Ich weiß, dass es hier eigentlich um Hardware geht, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung in welches Forum ich es sonst posten sollte.

Und zwar will ich mir etwas bei ebay kaufen (Anschlußkabel u Schalter für Kaltlichtkathode Sunbeam | eBay). Der Händler hat Awards für schnellen Versand usw aber bei der Versandart steht "economy int'l Versand". Das hab ich gegoogelt und gelesen, dass es bis zu 21 Tage dauern kann bis es ankommt. Allerdings haben sich alle Fragen auf USA China o.Ä bezogen. Diese Sendung würde aus Deutschland nach Österreich gehen (Wohne in Ö). Normalerweise dauert es 3 Tage bis etwas bei mir ankommt. Die Frage ist nun wielange muss ich rechnen bis das Paket ankommt. Auf ebay steht "Lieferung in ca. 6 - 10 Werktagen". Kann das stimmen?

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Art von Versand gemacht? Wie gesagt, brauche keine Beispiele aus Hong Kong oder so weil das Paket ja aus Deutschland kommen würde

mfg


----------



## XT1024 (10. Juni 2013)

Das Paket wird doch bestimmt ein Luftpolsterumschlag o.ä. werden und je nach Zahlungsart auch nicht viel länger als 3 Tage dauern.

economy int'l Versand ist wohl einfach die billigste Versandart (Seefracht, natürlich nicht nach Österreich ) und die dauert international halt etwas länger.

PS: ich hätte es ja in die Rumpelkammer geschrieben.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (10. Juni 2013)

Also kannst du dir nicht vorstellen, dass das jetzt wirklich 21 Tage dauert? Glaube ich nämlich auch nicht, weil wenn man was aus Hong Kong bestellt dauert es ja sowieso schon mal mindestens 2 Wochen. Wenn man dann vllt noch den economy int'l Versand kanns sein, dass es bis zu 21 Tage dauert. So denke ich es mir zumindest.

Achja wegen dem Forum: Ich wollte es vorher in die Rumpelkammer schreiben, allerdings dachte ich mir da passt es auch nicht so gut rein, weil da teilweise wirklich Threads sind bei denen keiner eine Frage hat und man nur so schreibt und da das ja doch eine richtige Frage ist dacht ich mir das passt dann auch nicht.


----------



## dethacc (10. Juni 2013)

also mit den Billigversand kann ich dir nur sagen es dauert meist mindest 2-8 Wochen oder länger (hab auch schon öfters Kleinzeug aus China bestellt).
Kannst ja express nutzen aber dann wird es teuer, dauert dafür nur max 1 Woche (solltest aber aufpassen da bei Zollpflichtigen Waren die Expressdienste auch gerne mal "etwas" Geld wollen für bearbeitung und so)
Aber allgemein lohnt sich nicht ein Kabel in China zu kaufen

lese gerade das du ja von Deutschland nach Österreich willst denke da dauert es nur eine Woche ist ja EU


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (10. Juni 2013)

Jo kein Zoll und so. Also wenn ihr auch alle der Meinung seid, dass das nicht allzulange dauern kann dann bestell ich es einfach. Wollte nur nicht 21 Tage warten aber ne Woche passt schon.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2013)

Also, von Ö nach D und umgekehrt wird das sicher nicht so lange dauern - aber es KANN eben... vlt halt länger, als ein normaler Brief dauert. Aber ich meine, diese Versandart ist das, was ein "normales" Päckchen für den internationalen Weg ist - vlt kannst Du den ja auch anschreiben, ob er das vlt einfach als normalen Brief versendet, das könnte dann schneller gehen als ein Päckchen


Welche Bezahlart hast Du denn genommen?


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (10. Juni 2013)

Habe Lastschrift genommen. Denke aber nicht, dass er da noch was ändern wird, ich habe ja schon den Preis mit dem Versand für den "economy int'l Versand" bezahlt.

Aber wenn ihr alle sagt, dass es eben nur ein bisschen länger als sonst dauert und auf der Seite auch steht, dass es "nur" 6-10 Tage dauert, stimmt das alles überein. Finde das Kabel eben sonst nirgends außer wieder mit 9€ Versand und das interessiert mich bei einem 1€ Kabel nicht


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (13. Juni 2013)

So Ergänzung: Ist heute angekommen. Komischerweise stand auf dem Paket Priority und Luftpost drauf also denke ich nicht, dass es dieser besagte Versand war.


----------

